# New pine enclosure! Do I sell it?



## rosequoll (Apr 26, 2012)

Went out to the work shed today and made another enclosure. I made it from scraps from the other larger enclosure with the intent to put it up for sale, but I kinda like it. HA. Oh well, probably should put it up for sale though as I definitely need to pay off the costs of the other enclosure so I can buy stain/varnish/lights/etc. =)

Dimensions are 75x75x90, or 2.5ft square and 3ft tall. Will be fit with sliding glass doors. Tracks will be hidden behind the front edging so that you don't have any ugly tracks showing. It's big, but not HUGE.

Got the vents into the front (you can see this in some photos) but the jigsaw was broken so I'll have to put the back larger vent (200x150 or so) in tomorrow.

Whatcha think?


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Apr 26, 2012)

Veeeeeeeeeeeeeery nice. How much do you reckon you'll put it up for?


----------



## ingie (Apr 26, 2012)

Heya Rose  Looks good! You are good at that


----------



## Kitarsha (Apr 26, 2012)

Very cool!!! I think you'll have a range of people interested no matter what price you put on it!


----------



## rosequoll (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey Ingrid! *WAVES CRAZILY*

And regarding the price? I have NO IDEA. I figure I'll offer it up expression of interest and see if people want to buy it raw, or if they want me to finish it off. I can make a cabinet for it as well if anyone wanted, but honestly I'd rather sell it off as is and use the time to finish up mine! =)


----------



## thomasssss (Apr 26, 2012)

it does tie in well with your other enclosure and if your getting more reps that could live in that size dimensions for a while or permanently then id keep it but thats just me , nice work on both of them im impressed , wish i payed more attention in wood work at school now i was staring at he metal work class waiting until i was old enough then ditched wood work


----------



## rosequoll (Apr 26, 2012)

I can easily make another, so I think this one will go up for sale. Just needs to be sanded and it's ready to go, unless someone wants it stained and fitted out with lights and ceramic holder and heat cage and all that. Couple weeks to get that all done. =)


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice work.... put it in the for sale section? I dont reckon it will be there for long :lol:


----------



## rosequoll (Apr 27, 2012)

Done! If no bites in a week or two I'll get the glass and think about putting it on eBay or something. Prefer it went to someone on here though. =)


----------



## Kitah (Apr 27, 2012)

could keep a stimmy or childreni in there. nice work!


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 27, 2012)

See if it goes from here (which it prolly will) otherwise finish it without the glass, write the exact measurements the glass needs to be (and a quote from your local glazier) and advertise it wherever. If it is a local buyer, you can get the glass for them for full price. If it is a buyer with a long distance to travel, they can pick it up (or freight it) without the glass (no breakee) and just buy the glass local to them  They can even get a quote from thier local glazier, so they know how much that will cost them ontop of what you sell it for. That way, you sell it (and they buy it) and dont have to worry that any glass will be broken on the way home with it.


Just my thoughts


----------



## rosequoll (Apr 27, 2012)

All good points! I need to call around for glass quote anyways for my tank. Might do that tomorrow actually, just to get an idea of costs. I think the most expensive bit will be the staining. Stuff can get expensive!


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 27, 2012)

I got 2 pieces of 5mm float glass cut to 560 x 487 (from memory) with the sharp edges stoned off (but not fully polished, that would double price) for $35 for both:shock: Pretty cheap. You dont want toughened coz if it breaks it breaks into a million pieces (and snake gets out) laminated is not suitable without a frame (and too expensive) and 6mm is prolly overkill (and the track molds are for 5mm) Float glass is plenty strong enough and if it cracks, it just cracks.... but stays in place (snake cant get out) 
Oh, and its cheeeeeeeep


----------



## rosequoll (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeah, definitely float glass. For my enclosure I'll be going fully polished and bevelled, but I'll give anyone who buys the smaller enclosure the choice, or they can search around and get the glass themselves.


----------



## Kitah (Apr 27, 2012)

I bought a 250mL tin of "Feast Watson" branded timber stain from bunnings for a 900L x 1200H x 600D tv cabinet (drawers, shelf and tv space) - that one 250mL for $16 little tin did the the entire cabinet. It possibly would have taken more if it were raw timber- it was originally stained green (why, I do not know..) and varnished... but I sanded it right back and stained it.... 

Cheapest place for glass I found around my area was at yatala.. think it was $70 or $80 for two pieces just under 600x500 in size- these did not have the edges or anything done- just to get them cut. I sanded the edges back myself to save a bit of cash- one place quoted me $138 I think it was to have the edges done. I got quotes from a number of places but then simply got sick of looking and went with the cheapest from what I was offered. Everyone else seems to manage to get it SO much cheaper, so if you happen to find it cheaper elsewhere could you let me know where by any chance? I was extremely surprised how expensive it was compared to what everyone else seems to pay..

Anyway sorry, you probably already knew this. just going off my experience with the cabinet I just finished converting  Your enclosure looks quite well made and I don't think you'll have to wait too long before its sold


----------



## ingie (Apr 27, 2012)

My glass guy is Ed Williams at Caboolture or there is another place at Acacia Ridge that does glass for the same price. Ed cut me a 55x90x0.5cm piece for $10 and the other place quoted $11  The edges were stoned off not beveled etc. I'm sure they can arrange that for a bit extra though. I can send you details if you like


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Apr 27, 2012)

Love your work RQ, very well done! I'm even more jealous of that giant shed!


----------



## rosequoll (Apr 27, 2012)

I love that she'd. Bigger than my whole house! My best mate's boss offered me space and the free use of all his tools! Love it. =)


----------



## damian83 (Apr 27, 2012)

Kitah said:


> I bought a 250mL tin of "Feast Watson" branded timber stain from bunnings for a 900L x 1200H x 600D tv cabinet (drawers, shelf and tv space) - that one 250mL for $16 little tin did the the entire cabinet. It possibly would have taken more if it were raw timber- it was originally stained green (why, I do not know..) and varnished... but I sanded it right back and stained it....
> 
> Cheapest place for glass I found around my area was at yatala.. think it was $70 or $80 for two pieces just under 600x500 in size- these did not have the edges or anything done- just to get them cut. I sanded the edges back myself to save a bit of cash- one place quoted me $138 I think it was to have the edges done. I got quotes from a number of places but then simply got sick of looking and went with the cheapest from what I was offered. Everyone else seems to manage to get it SO much cheaper, so if you happen to find it cheaper elsewhere could you let me know where by any chance? I was extremely surprised how expensive it was compared to what everyone else seems to pay..
> 
> Anyway sorry, you probably already knew this. just going off my experience with the cabinet I just finished converting  Your enclosure looks quite well made and I don't think you'll have to wait too long before its sold


A quick arrise on the edge to take the sharp corners should just be done for you. We do unless its for a photo frame etc. Unless you ask for the edges to be polished as well which you wouldn't need.


----------



## rosequoll (Apr 27, 2012)

ingie said:


> My glass guy is Ed Williams at Caboolture or there is another place at Acacia Ridge that does glass for the same price. Ed cut me a 55x90x0.5cm piece for $10 and the other place quoted $11  The edges were stoned off not beveled etc. I'm sure they can arrange that for a bit extra though. I can send you details if you like



Ingrid, definitely! I mean, Caboolture is a huge drive but Acacia Ridge is right around the corner. =)


----------



## thomasssss (Apr 27, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> I got 2 pieces of 5mm float glass cut to 560 x 487 (from memory) with the sharp edges stoned off (but not fully polished, that would double price) for $35 for both:shock: Pretty cheap. You dont want toughened coz if it breaks it breaks into a million pieces (and snake gets out) laminated is not suitable without a frame (and too expensive) and 6mm is prolly overkill (and the track molds are for 5mm) Float glass is plenty strong enough and if it cracks, it just cracks.... but stays in place (snake cant get out)
> Oh, and its cheeeeeeeep


float glass will still break into pieces just not as many as safety glass it imo it would be worse in a break with how sharp the edges become once they do break also laminated glass is just 2 pieces of float stuck together so yea it should probably be used with a frame but so should all pieces of glass except for toughened safety glass as ive said before glass is weakest at its edges cover them up and it can become really pretty strong , i used to be a glazier


----------



## yeahbutno (Apr 27, 2012)

Holy!!! I want


----------



## Kitah (Apr 27, 2012)

ingie said:


> My glass guy is Ed Williams at Caboolture or there is another place at Acacia Ridge that does glass for the same price. Ed cut me a 55x90x0.5cm piece for $10 and the other place quoted $11  The edges were stoned off not beveled etc. I'm sure they can arrange that for a bit extra though. I can send you details if you like



Holy crap... wonder why so many places around me charge so much! Do you happen to remember the name of the place at all, and how long ago did you get it for that price? I'm going to make a few new enclosures within the next few months so will be needing a lot more glass 

Sorry for hijacking rosequoll


----------



## thomasssss (Apr 27, 2012)

Kitah said:


> Holy crap... wonder why so many places around me charge so much! Do you happen to remember the name of the place at all, and how long ago did you get it for that price? I'm going to make a few new enclosures within the next few months so will be needing a lot more glass
> 
> Sorry for hijacking rosequoll


if the piece is small enough most decent size glaziers should have plenty of off cuts that they will be able to get it out of just ask them if they have any off cuts big enough that you can buy that way they know that you have a rough idea of how they operate and they should do it cheaper because they have already made their money out of that piece of glass


----------

